# New iTunes Update?



## toygasm4u (Sep 14, 2006)

..... is freakin' awesome.  

Just my two cents.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 14, 2006)

Features are nice, but personally the interface leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2006)

The first thing i would like would be the ability to exchange my older TV shows in to the new video format. Also as with any .o release there are some really annoying bugs switching between playlists (on PPC Macs) when it eats memory like crazy. Just watch Activity monitor on iTunes when downloading from the iTunes Store and switching playlists.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 8, 2006)

I also want to point out something that is driving me crazy.  It's that darn video java style popup to control videos in iTunes. I can not change the size or duration before the popup comes up and how long it stays up. This is just annoying to me.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah i've noticed as well that while it's on screen, video plays slower and it interrupts the dithering.  it's quite windows media player in it's shoddy way.  considering how nicely the Quicktime Pro on screen controls work, this just isn't on.


----------

